# Color help



## NY1967 (Jan 5, 2013)

I am trying to match the color of this 67 GTO on this web site.

1967 Pontiac GTO, 400cu. in., 360 HP, Factory 4 Speed

It is an old add and the car was sold 4 years ago and was probably painted a few years before that. It says it is a Phantom Blue, but I am not able to find this color. Phantom Blue could be confused with Fathom Blue, but it is not the 67 GTO Fathom Blue. Not sure if this is a 1970 Fathom Blue from a Chevelle?

I know it is not an original 67 GTO color, but I am restoring a 67 non matching car and personally think the color looks great. If anyone can help me get close to this color it would be much appreciated.

If the link does not work I can post some pictures.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I think it is supposed to be the '67 Fathom Blue....but it looks like there is quite a wide variation of tint/hue when you look at different cars in different light.

Here is a link to paintref.com page showing a 67 Camaro painted in the Chevrolet equivalent (Deepwater Blue WA3566).










And some 67 Fathom Blue GTOs:



























Pretty sure this is what you're looking for:
Midnight Blue 1967 GM Buick - Paint Cross Reference


This Buick has the same GM color code; 67 Buick "Midnight Blue" (Code WA3566). This one looks a little dark to me:










The car in your picture MIGHT be painted 1968 Chevrolet "Fathom Blue" (WA3760), as shown on this Camaro:









Tough call...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

ICI 1575 Phantom Blue Match | Paint Colors | Myperfectcolor

this may help, any good body supply shop should be able to mix it for you in your choice of paint.


----------



## NY1967 (Jan 5, 2013)

thank you very much. It looks very close to the car photos. I hope my body shop will do it justice.


----------

